# Best nesting material for a pregnant doe



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks to Barry aka Greenmouse, I now have a lovely satin buck, and I have put him in with one of my does. I know it is a bit early to think about babies, but I would like to know the most suitable material for Meena to build her nest when (if?) the time comes. I live some way from the nearest pet supplier, so I have to plan in advance.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

For best, the answers will vary depending on what people are looking for in the bedding. I have used primarly shredded aspen and at time pine pellets. The does tend to do a good job of making a nest out of the materials. I'm probably going to be switching the pine pellets out for aspen sani chips, but I don't know if they are sold in Europe.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use shredded TP. It's easy to see any traces of blood or other material, and easy to gently pry apart for that exciting first glimpse at the little pink eekers. My orphaned litters really loved the scraps of polar fleece; I may give some to all my meeces this winter and turn down the heater a few notches.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

When given a choice, my mice choose hay for their nests.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i use shredded paper


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

My thanks to everyone who has replied. I purchased a pack of Devon Meadow Hay today, which claims to have had the dust removed, and which cost me the princely sum of £2-50. Now all I have to do is wait!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dust free hay? I wonder if that's available in the US?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Meadow hay is lovely, it's so soft. The stuff that I buy is dust free as well. It is small animal hay moustress, so it comes in vacuum sealed bags, rather than as a bale of hay.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

At the feed stores here they sell chopped hay, it's cut into 2-3" pieces and is generally very soft and because it's intended as horse feed it has very little to no dust. Mine love the stuff for nesting, both pregnant girls and in the winter when it gets cold.


----------

